# Hi! 1st time cat owner... I know NOTHING!



## GREMLINdsey (Mar 26, 2011)

Hello!

Three weeks ago I found a stray cat (unfortunately common in Detroit) He is super affectionate and we decided to keep him, he's great.

What concerns me is that he sits by the door meowing, meowing, MEOWING, sometimes a LOT. The rest of the time he's purring, playing with me, or kneading my leg to death but I'm worried he's unhappy or something's wrong. It started a week before we got him neutered Thurs. and hasn't slowed since. He gets plenty of food, love, and exercise.. at least I thought...

Is this normal when a cat goes from complete freedom to being a house cat (especially since our house is, well, "quaint") Or is it b/c he wasn't neutered until he was a year old? Or is he just mouthy? Or *gulp* am I a total scumbag and making him miserable by keeping him cooped up? 

Any ideas why and what to do about it?

*I know I'm a dummy but I'm trying.. Please don't hate me!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi and welcome to the forum! It sounds like he has an outgoing personality. I sure hope people will help you..


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

Does he have spot where he can look out the window? It may take a little time for him to become used to being an inside cat, but it will happen. Is he using the litter box all the time? If he is, that's a good sign. 

It's great that you took him in and gave him a good home. 

Pictures? :grin: What's his name?


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi and welcome! I agree with Marie...he'll settle down once he's used to being inside. When he's meowing to go out, I'd distract him with a toy or something whenever you're able.


----------



## suwanee (Jan 22, 2011)

Oh, good for you for taking him in and getting him neutered and giving him a safe indoor life. 

Many cats live their entire lives indoors. I have shelves and furniture near the windows for them to look outside and sleep in the sun. He will settle down. You aren't being mean, just a responsible caring friend.


----------



## Sphynx4Me (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm sure he'll adjust. You've been given good advice, and if he's using the box you're probably on the right path.

Is he trying to dart out the door? If you really wanted, you could try harnass training him (inside first) and take him out for the occasionally roll in the grass!

It sounds like so far you've gotten things all together. Great job for picking him up and caring for him!


----------



## NRD (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi there! Clearly not true you know NOTHING, as you knew enough to come for help to this Forum!

I agree with previous posters, he is likely just getting used to a new life as an indoor cat. That will take some adjustment, but as he learns that he has everything he needs in your "quaint" home, which is probably plenty big to be his territory, since cats also do well even in one-bedroom apartments, he should settle down. One tip is to make sure you have a lot of vertical space for him, such as a cat tree or two, a cat perch by the window, etc., as that will help satisfy his likely desire to be able to go up and down on things, may also take his mind off the front door some. My personal view is that I would not accommodate him by taking him out every now and then, since in that case he will always want out at odd and inconvenient times, and I think you are trying to transition him to be a happy indoor cat.

Good luck!


----------



## GREMLINdsey (Mar 26, 2011)

His name is Eugenie Beanie Rybak, haha. I call him Beanie. 

I hope this works..... 

<a href="http://s1116.photobucket.com/albums/k570/GREMLINdsey/?action=view&current=leo045.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k570/GREMLINdsey/leo045.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

or

http://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k570/GREMLINdsey/leo045.jpg

The ear hair's what got me :love2
And he has heart shaped black spots on each paw. Hehe.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

OMGosh!!!

He's ADORABLE!!!!!!!!! Are you sure he's not lost? Have you taken him for a new kitty checkup yet? They can check for a microchip. He just looks too cute to have been a stray....maybe he snuck out of someone's house.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I agree with everyone. He's just adjusting to becoming an indoor cat and thinking about the freedom he used to have....of course if he were out there in the streets again he'd be crying on the OUTSIDE of the door and thinking about the warm beds, good food and love/affection he got INSIDE.  The grass is always greener.....

I also agree not to take him out in a harness just yet. If he's begging at the door I think that might make him beg more and the idea of cat trees in front of the windows and lots of places to climb/toys to play with.


----------



## Valentine's Heart (Mar 18, 2011)

Wow! He is so unbelievablly cute! The fact that he wasn't neutered might mean that he is a stray or his owners weren't very responsible. But he looks too beautiful to be a stray. Did you post cat found ads or anything? You certainly have a very beautiful cat!


----------



## Maggie the Cat (Mar 13, 2011)

GREMLINdsey said:


> His name is Eugenie Beanie Rybak, haha. I call him Beanie.
> 
> I hope this works.....
> 
> ...


Oh my. That photo just made my heart jump. He looks JUST LIKE my late kitty when he was that age. Seriously, a lump is in my throat. Does he have a floofy, plumed tail, too?


----------



## Maggie the Cat (Mar 13, 2011)

:sad2My late kitty was a Norwegian Forest Cat-mix, from a shelter. He was gorgeous and I miss him so much. Beanie looks remarkably like him. I'm tearing up looking at his pic, what a beautiful kitty.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

He's absolutely adorable! But I agree with Marie...he doesn't look like your typical stray. If you haven't already checked for a microchip, I would do so. I'm sure you'd hate to think someone is out there looking for him, worrying and hoping he'll come home.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Your cat is soooooo adorable!!! I also took a stray off the streets, posted ads online and on the outside asking if the cat belonged to anyone. Then when no one claimed her, I adopted her and she became all mine. With such a cute cat Beanie is, you probably wouldn't want to give him back but please think of the person who may have lost him. Please do check the lost and found section on Craigslist, Petfinder, shelters, etc.

In any event, it will take time for Beanie to appreciate what he has on the inside. Just be super careful when opening and closing the door. My cat still tries to escape when I leave or come home from work. Make sure you get a tag and collar and/or microchip just in case he ever does escape.

Also, you might want to think about adopting another kitten for companionship. Kittens are better in pairs.


----------



## cushman350 (Mar 16, 2011)

I think he is normal. He should adjust to the new world in front of him. I have one 4 yr old male that spent part of his kittenhood with his wild mother and to this day he craves the hunt and roaming, he is sometimes gone for days. I think this was from the days with his mama and three littermates. The cats I have that had no such early time with wild roaming mamas don't seem to need to leave the backyard very much. It's want they get used to and then expect that makes a big impact on their behaviour.


----------

